# The 11th Hour with Brian Williams on MSNBC



## PamfromTx (Aug 1, 2021)

Do any of you watch, The 11th Hour with Brian Williams on MSNBC?   He hasn't been on for about a week.  No explanation of his whereabouts either by MSNBC.   We miss watching him.​


----------



## Pepper (Aug 2, 2021)

Everyone needs a vacation.


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 2, 2021)

Pepper said:


> Everyone needs a vacation.


He was just on vacation about 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Gaer (Aug 2, 2021)

I'm the same way with Hannity on Fox.
He vacations A LOT!
The subs just are not the same.


----------



## Pepper (Aug 2, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> He was just on vacation about 2 weeks ago.


Joe Scarborough has been missing from Morning Joe a lot recently.


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 2, 2021)

Gaer said:


> I'm the same way with Hannity on Fox.
> He vacations A LOT!
> The subs just are not the same.


Nope, the show is not the same.  Both hubby and I enjoy The 11th Hour.


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 2, 2021)

I'm hoping that these individuals have been asked to take time off due to large accrued vacation hours.  I know that is how we did it at hospitals where I worked.  Years later, you could get an amount of accrued vacations hour paid.


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 2, 2021)

Well, Brian is not back tonight.   Hope he is ok.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Aug 3, 2021)

I'm a long time fan of Brian Williams,have watched his show The 11th Hour from the beginning,love it
I know he has a summer place in New Jersey,it might have been damaged during the recent storm that hit through the area could be the reason why he's been off
I also hope he is okay Sue


----------



## Pepper (Aug 3, 2021)

Also missing from the MSNBC is Joy Reid, who I do not miss at all.  Her hair is the star of the show and I find it most distracting and narcissistic.


----------



## ProTruckDriver (Aug 3, 2021)

With the rating dropping like a rock on all networks there will probably be more people missing soon. People are getting to where they don't trust the media and the government anymore. The news is the same day after day, shootings, robbery, covid, cancel culture and so on. I DVR the news at 11 PM and later fast forward it to the Weather and sometimes they don't get the weather forecast correct here in the Tidewater Virginia area.


----------



## Irwin (Aug 3, 2021)

We don't subscribe to MSNBC, but I watch Brian Williams when his videos show up in my YouTube feed. It does seem strange that there's no info regarding his sudden disappearance. It could be that he was abducted by aliens.


----------



## Kaila (Aug 3, 2021)

Of course, I don't know either,
but it's interesting that *both of* the mentioned people are not on, recently.

My guess is that it's the time of the year, for that position to have vacation leaves, due to the season, and also possibly due to the fact that,
because under more usual circumstances,
there would be less going on in D.C. and with the types of topics they cover,
at this time of the summer and the congress sessions, election cycles, etc.

Likely these are leaves that were scheduled long ago, and due also to fewer people watch TV in mid-summer,
and it might be considered too routine, therefore,  to announce;

But nothing is really normal any more 
for the country or for any of us.....
so we do wonder more.....


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 3, 2021)

I'm hoping these people that have gone missing are indeed on vacation.   Katy Tur has been gone; she's on maternity leave.  That's my husband's girlfriend.


----------



## fmdog44 (Aug 3, 2021)

I enjoy Brian Williams. Good sense of humor. Jack Paar used to take  a lot of vacation time and so did Johnny Carson. Jimmy Kimmel has been off a couples weeks.


----------



## ProTruckDriver (Aug 3, 2021)

Cable news media all reported their news around one person. He's gone now. He told them if he leaves the news media ratings will drop like a rock. I believe he was right. No more excitement, just the boring covid news and no one is listening to that. Y'all can believe what you want to believe but follow the timeline and then look at the ratings. Like he use to say on his program, "You're Fired"


----------



## Jules (Aug 3, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> Jimmy Kimmel has been off a couples weeks.


He said he was taking the summer off.  Last year he bought an RV and said he was going to do some travelling.


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 6, 2021)

I am certainly going to miss him when he makes his 'retirement' final.


----------



## Oldntired (Sep 6, 2021)

Has Brian returned? I like his show a lot…hope he’s not leaving.

Sounds like Rachel is leaving in the spring. Makes me sad…really enjoy her show.


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 7, 2021)

Brian Williams may be *leaving his 11 p.m. MSNBC program The 11th Hour at some point in 2022*. This is being reported by CNN's Brian Stelter, who is citing three sources familiar with the matter. Williams' contract will expire in the next six months and he wants to move off the show, Stelter reports.Aug 25, 2021


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 7, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 7, 2021)

Oldntired said:


> Has Brian returned? I like his show a lot…hope he’s not leaving.
> 
> Sounds like Rachel is leaving in the spring. Makes me sad…really enjoy her show.


He has been off for 6 working days.   Not even sure if he'll be on later tonight.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Sep 8, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> He has been off for 6 working days.   Not even sure if he'll be on later tonight.


Pam,he usually takes off the last week in August including Labor Day Mon.I don't know if he was on last night.
If Brian does decide to leave,it will be a sad day in my opinion. His show is the only one I watch on a regular basis,its informative,has great guests, love his wicked sense of humor.I don't watch any other shows at MSNBC though I do like hosts Nichole Wallace,Ali Veshi Sue


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 8, 2021)

moviequeen1 said:


> Pam,he usually takes off the last week in August including Labor Day Mon.I don't know if he was on last night.
> If Brian does decide to leave,it will be a sad day in my opinion. His show is the only one I watch on a regular basis,its informative,has great guests, love his wicked sense of humor.I don't watch any other shows at MSNBC though I do like hosts Nichole Wallace,Ali Veshi Sue


Yes, he was on the TV, last night.  Both hubby and I enjoy his show as well.


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 9, 2021)

Brian Williams to sign off on MSNBC for the last time before departing from NBC​ 
Well, tonight was his last night on the 11th Hour.  I will miss him.  After 28 years at NBC, Brian Williams is signing off from the network for the last time. 

The anchor, 62, is scheduled to host his final episode of "The 11th Hour With Brian Williams" on the 9th of December, 2021.


----------



## Warrigal (Dec 9, 2021)

I have occasionally watched his show.

It always amazes me that I am able to receive shows like the 11th Hour in Australia. I watch this one on my laptop but I can also view PBS Newshour on my free to air TV.

I wish Brian well in his retirement.


----------



## dseag2 (Dec 9, 2021)

Pepper said:


> Also missing from the MSNBC is Joy Reid, who I do not miss at all.  Her hair is the star of the show and I find it most distracting and narcissistic.


Sorry, don't agree with you but we all entitled to our own opinions.  I really like Joy Reid, and I find your comment about her hair very racist.  She calls it as she sees it.


----------



## Pepper (Dec 10, 2021)

dseag2 said:


> Sorry, don't agree with you but we all entitled to our own opinions.  I really like Joy Reid, and I find your comment about her hair very racist.  She calls it as she sees it.


I am not a racist.  She doesn't need to change her hair color Every Day and the Style Every Day.  I have thought about you and find you to be not someone I wish to have as a friend.  What other name will you call me for that decision?

You know nothing about me or the work I've done throughout my life.  If you did, you would be ashamed of yourself.  You would apologize.  Since you have arrived I have found you to be a divisive source here.  I call it as I see it.


----------



## Jackie23 (Dec 10, 2021)

I subscribed to Sling TV mainly because they have MSNBC.....I watch the entire evening line-up from 7pm....Rachel being my favorite....Her ratings are very high for a good reason.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Dec 10, 2021)

I've been a long time fan of Brian for years,will continue to be so
I watched his final show last night,was happy to see in the 1st segment 3 friends, Washington Post's journalists Phil Rucker,Gene Robinson, MSNBC host, Nicholle Wallace who  all appeared on his very 1st show ,1st anniv show. It was obvious Brian was having a hard time keeping it together while listening to their tributes  The last segment,he had 2 Presidental historians/long time friends,Michael Beschloss,Jon Mecham,thought Brain was wiping away tears especially when Beschloss showed the FDR small scale car he was going to send him.Its one of his hobbies collecting cars.
I liked Brian's farewell remarks as well,I won't be staying up at 11pm any longer since he won't be there.  He will be missed Sue


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 10, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> Brian Williams to sign off on MSNBC for the last time before departing from NBC​
> Well, tonight was his last night on the 11th Hour.  I will miss him.  After 28 years at NBC, Brian Williams is signing off from the network for the last time.
> 
> The anchor, 62, is scheduled to host his final episode of "The 11th Hour With Brian Williams" on the 9th of December, 2021.


I watched the first part of his show last night, but not all of it.  I wish him well, he seems like a good person who is well loved by many.


----------



## Chet (Dec 10, 2021)

He might be burning off vacation time. Some places have "use it or loose it".


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 10, 2021)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=873146223368476


----------



## dseag2 (Dec 10, 2021)

Pepper said:


> I am not a racist.  She doesn't need to change her hair color Every Day and the Style Every Day.  I have thought about you and find you to be not someone I wish to have as a friend.  What other name will you call me for that decision?
> 
> You know nothing about me or the work I've done throughout my life.  If you did, you would be ashamed of yourself.  You would apologize.  Since you have arrived I have found you to be a divisive source here.  I call it as I see it.


Please feel free to put me on Ignore if you find me divisive.  So, you are now calling me divisive?  I guess we're even.  Nice to know you have thought about me.  I've also started some pretty insightful threads in this forum, as you have, but you clearly don't acknowledge that.

Sorry if I'm too "woke", but there is lots of controversy these days around Black hairstyles, so that's where I was coming from. Maybe watch the video, and if you still find me divisive do your own thing, my friend.  It won't make any difference in my life.


----------



## jerry old (Dec 10, 2021)

Kaila said:


> But nothing is really normal any more
> for the country or for any of us.....
> so we do wonder more.....


True, true and true


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 10, 2021)

Pepper said:


> I am not a racist.  She doesn't need to change her hair color Every Day and the Style Every Day.  I have thought about you and find you to be not someone I wish to have as a friend.  What other name will you call me for that decision?
> 
> You know nothing about me or the work I've done throughout my life.  If you did, you would be ashamed of yourself.  You would apologize.  Since you have arrived I have found you to be a divisive source here.  I call it as I see it.


i'm guessing their wigs Pepper. some of them are kinda pretty. maybe it's fun for her to wear different ones each day. we had a few colored ladies that wore different wigs at various times because they were unhappy with their own hair. the one was a younger lady and she always looked super nice.


----------



## dseag2 (Dec 10, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> i'm guessing their wigs Pepper. some of them are kinda pretty. maybe it's fun for her to wear different ones each day. we had a few colored ladies that wore different wigs at various times because they were unhappy with their own hair. the one was a younger lady and she always looked super nice.


Please tell me you are being sarcastic and not serious in your response.  "Colored ladies?".  But considering you limit those who access your profile, I assume you are really that racist.


----------



## Pepper (Dec 11, 2021)

A serious news person makes the show about the NEWS, and not about themselves.


----------



## Pepper (Dec 11, 2021)

dseag2 said:


> Please feel free to put me on Ignore if you find me divisive.  So, you are now calling me divisive?


I put no one on ignore.  I'm all grown up now and don't need to hide from what displeases me. Perhaps I was too general with the word 'divisive.'  I meant divisive to me.  This is the second time you have insulted me without knowing me.  The first was in reference to a sly remark I made to graham. You were brand new, but misread the intent and lectured me.  I can overlook that, and did, but you followed up with racist.  Enough.  I do not overlook remarks such as that, not with my background, of which you know nothing.  Yet.  I don't hold grudges, I'm not a crybaby.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Dec 11, 2021)

I'm going to say this as nicely as I can
This thread was about Brian Williams last show hosting'The 11th Hour' It really annoys me when posters decide to go off topic have nothing to do with the original thread was about
dseag2,pepper I just wish you had started your own thread about Joy Reid &her hairstyles just not here. Sue


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 11, 2021)

dseag2 said:


> Please tell me you are being sarcastic and not serious in your response.  "Colored ladies?".  But considering you limit those who access your profile, I assume you are really that racist.


I am not racist. Never have been. What else would you have me call them? We have a few white ladies who do the same thing. I don't like it when people make assumptions about me when they don't know me. I was speaking to the fact that you referred to Pepper as a racist and the lady you were talking about is black. I'm not gonna apologize for not wording it to your liking. If you can't manage to do any better than this without the finger pointing and name calling I will add you to my ignore list.

Just an FYI, I limit access to my profile because there's nothing on it. My personal info is none of anyone's business. It has nothing to do with me being racist. My friends on here know personal details because they are just that...friends.


----------



## Pepper (Dec 11, 2021)

Seems I can't give you enough hugs today (((@MarciKS))).  I have lots more.


----------



## dseag2 (Dec 11, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> I am not racist. Never have been. What else would you have me call them? We have a few white ladies who do the same thing. I don't like it when people make assumptions about me when they don't know me. I was speaking to the fact that you referred to Pepper as a racist and the lady you were talking about is black. I'm not gonna apologize for not wording it to your liking. If you can't manage to do any better than this without the finger pointing and name calling I will add you to my ignore list.
> 
> Just an FYI, I limit access to my profile because there's nothing on it. My personal info is none of anyone's business. It has nothing to do with me being racist. My friends on here know personal details because they are just that...friends.


I'm sorry, Marci.  I've already been called out once, so I won't fall on the sword again.  I think in today's terminology it is "Black" or "African American" rather than "Colored", but I'm white so who am I to question it.  I'm sure you and Pepper are both great people, and again accept my apologies.

Pepper pointed out that she finds me divisive.  I am outspoken about racism, homophobia and Covid denying, and those are all divisive subjects.  I said once before I would try to just respond to pleasant threads, so I guess I will take my own advice.


----------



## gloria (Dec 11, 2021)

I read that he was fired, just a couple evenings, ago on my tablet.


----------



## dseag2 (Dec 11, 2021)

moviequeen1 said:


> I'm going to say this as nicely as I can
> This thread was about Brian Williams last show hosting'The 11th Hour' It really annoys me when posters decide to go off topic have nothing to do with the original thread was about
> dseag2,pepper I just wish you had started your own thread about Joy Reid &her hairstyles just not here. Sue


Fair point.  Enjoy this video!


----------



## dseag2 (Dec 11, 2021)

gloria said:


> I read that he was fired, just a couple evenings, ago on my tablet.


I can't find anything that says he was fired, but he may have been asked to retire.  Same thing.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 11, 2021)

dseag2 said:


> I'm sorry, Marci.  I've already been called out once, so I won't fall on the sword again.  I think in today's terminology it is "Black" or "Africa American" rather than "Colored", but I'm white so who am I to question it.  I'm sure you and Pepper are both great people, and again accept my apologies.
> 
> Pepper pointed out that she finds me divisive.  I am outspoken about racism, homophobia and Covid denying, and those are all divisive subjects.  I said once before I would try to just respond to pleasant threads, so I guess I will take my own advice.


In my opinion, Joy Reid is just having fun with the wigs that are likely suggested by her make-up staff since she began to have her own show, not unusual for anyone in front of the camera.   The picture shown is the way I saw her hair style when I first knew of her.  Since then, she has changed her style to a more natural one and now trying different looks.  In my  opinion, she shouldn't be judged on her personal choices.

I have not lost any respect for her at all as a black American, and I have never thought of her as narcissistic.  Just my opinion, kudos to Joy for being a successful lady in the news field.  Dseag2, I have never found your posts divisive, and respect your stance on racism, homophobia and covid denial.


----------

